# Hoya Polyneura



## Greenpaph (Oct 17, 2006)

Currently in bloom.

The leaves are beautiful as well. Grows as plant and not vine.


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

thats a great hoya. whats it smell like?? I'm still waiting on my hoya kerri leaflet to do something. All it does is sit there


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 17, 2006)

Poor Marco. Send it to Heather. She loves Hoyas.


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Poor Marco. Send it to Heather. She loves Hoyas.



Dude...give it up! :rollhappy:

That John...he's always trying to pawn off other people's plants off on me. Sheesh. : )


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 18, 2006)

beautiful flower!!!


----------



## Gideon (Oct 18, 2006)

That is stunning..another great one to add to my list


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 18, 2006)

I've heard H. polynura needs to be a pretty big shrub before it starts blooming? Nicht war? True or false?


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 18, 2006)

Marco said:


> thats a great hoya. whats it smell like?? I'm still waiting on my hoya kerri leaflet to do something. All it does is sit there



No smell today. I will try it on a sunny day and see if it does.

Thanks


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 18, 2006)

Leo Schordje said:


> I've heard H. polynura needs to be a pretty big shrub before it starts blooming? Nicht war? True or false?



Leo,

FALSE.

It is growing in a 4 inch pot and this is it's second blooming!


----------

